
A conversation with Popehat about a billboard, free speech, and the Constitution - iamnothere
https://abovethelaw.com/2019/08/should-the-north-carolina-gun-store-billboard-targeting-the-squad-be-unconstitutional/
======
the_seraphim
What fails to amaze me every time is that burning a flag is the correct way to
dispose of one.

------
AnimalMuppet
TL;DR: Restrictions on free speech are primarily used against the powerless,
not the powerful. So don't create free speech restrictions that you think are
going to be used to protect blacks, say, against white racism. Those
restrictions will be used _primarily against blacks_ , not against whites.

------
LegitShady
What a terrible interview.

They had someone knowledgeable and interesting to talk to, and the interviewer
sounds like he's failing 10th grade, and asks questions to match.

~~~
nkurz
To the contrary, I thought the interviewer did a fine job of highlighting the
issues and letting White make his points. And on paper at least, he seems
eminently qualified for the interview. He's a former litigator with an
undergrad and JD from Harvard: [https://abovethelaw.com/author/elie-
mystal/](https://abovethelaw.com/author/elie-mystal/).

~~~
LegitShady
he sounds like an ignoramus and his credentials dont make him sound any more
intelligent. You can be a harvard trained lawyer and still not be a good
interviewer, as this person proves.

